# inositol for anxiety??



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

I was curious if any of you have heard of inositol. I found out about when I was doing a search through GNC's website about some natural treatments for anxiety.Since I have been suffering from IBS I have developed some social anxiety and moving towards agoraphobia. I always feel fine when I am home, but the moment I walk out the door I feel miserable. This has started recently. It makes me nervous to go anywhere and then my symptoms get going. I have been taking the Calcium and it is working well for me, but I still have episodes when I get overly anxious. If anyone has tried this please let me know how it helped and if it affected you IBS. It stated that there are no side effects, but until I know that someone with IBS has tried it I will not know for sure.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Anxiety is a real bad part of this illness. If you are now getting help with the calcium give it some time and then start to make yourself go on short trips and as you see how well you do and the sky does not fall keep adding distance to your trips and the more confidence you will get and be able to overcome the anxiety. It will take some time but hang in.Linda


----------



## 21887 (Sep 5, 2006)

Small studies have found inositol helpful for anxiety. Neurotransmitters such as serotonin and acetylcholine in the brain depend on inositol to function properly. Low levels of this nutrient may result in anxiety. Boosting inositol levels appears to be a promising treatment for Anxiety conditions.More...


----------

